

Indian PM wants people to choose androids instead of AK 47s - nitin_flanker
http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-pradhan-sewak-narendra-modi-wants-to-share-the-pain-of-kashmir-2042282

======
nitin_flanker
He said this on the context of Kashmeer issue. That part has been suffered by
insurgency and Pakistan uses to play a proxy war against India and diverts the
mind of Kashmeeri youth. They supply armaments and brainwash them to join
jihaad and fight against their own military and country.

This time people of Kashmeer took part in elections in a whooping numbers.
That signifies that the faith of youth and common people has been restored on
democracy and Indian govt in general.

This is the main reason why he said so. I don't think he has any particular
interest in Android OS or he is an Android fanatic.

